# مشروع مركز ثقافى بمحافظه بورسعيد امتداد dwg



## خالد يونس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مشروع الترم الاول لسنه ثانيه عماره وتخطيط 
المشروع مركز ثقافى يحتوى على 
مكتبه 
اداره 
قاعه مؤتمرات 
كافيتريا 
مركز اعلامى 
معارض لللوح الرسوميه والمشغولات الخشبيه والنحتيه 
مسرح مكشوف 

اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكم بهذا المشروع ولكبر مساحه المشروع لقد رفعته على rapidshare
http://rs217.rapidshare.com/files/74465364/ready_to_plot_now.rar
خالد يونس

معلش الفايل متسيف 2007 بتهيألى ونسيت اسيفه 2004


----------



## خالد يونس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

7 حملوا الفايل ولا تعليق


----------



## اللص الطائر (6 ديسمبر 2007)

الفيل مش عارف انزله ممكن تبعته علي اي موقع تاني او ترفعه هنا وتضغطه


----------



## arch. omar (7 ديسمبر 2007)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## midraw (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## shrek (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## nana85 (9 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الملف مش موجود


----------



## معماري شاطر (9 ديسمبر 2007)

معلش الملف غير موجد تمت ازالته من قبلك اتوقع


----------



## عبدالله اسماعيل (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## ابو هدير (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط مش موجود على العموم مشكور


----------



## zoromba (14 ديسمبر 2008)

يععععععععععععععععععععع
شيل يعم شيل
بلاش فاضيح


حبيبى يا ابو خالد


----------



## zoromba (14 ديسمبر 2008)

انا برحب بكل اهل بورسعيد اللى على المنتدى
يا ريت اى بورسعيد
يقول عشان نظبط مع بعض
وجزاكم الله كل خير


م محمد زرمبة
من ابناء بورسعيد

www.eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com


----------



## محمدالشبروي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الملف غير موجود اخي الكريم وشكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## empier1987 (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المبادرة لكن الملف مخذوف أخي


----------



## jana (19 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراا..لكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## jana (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود... لكن الرابط غير موجود ...


----------



## ميرا1985 (2 أبريل 2009)

*يعطيك الف عافية*

يعطيك الف عافية
يا ريت ممكن اتزود بالمادة النظرية للمركز الثقافي
انا بالانتظار


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 أبريل 2009)

ممكن اتزود بالماده النظرية 
لانو الموقع مو شغال


----------



## دموع التوبة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكن وين الملفففف


----------



## دموع التوبة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكن الملف مش موجود


----------



## sniper1975 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل بس مشكوررررررررررررررر يا غالي ............


----------



## ammaid_2000 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

لا يوجد ملف


----------



## المغربية (2 نوفمبر 2009)

Error


----------



## ميرا1985 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

غير موجود ..............


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## rodwanq (19 نوفمبر 2009)

لم أجد الرابط وشكرا


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الملف ؟؟؟


----------



## trq srt fd (16 يوليو 2010)

مشروعك في غايه الجمال


----------

